# PA Herf-Where is everybody?



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

http://imageshack.us

:x

I am getting tired of waiting for you Florida wussie's to arrive. 1 hour and I am leaving.


----------



## Herzen (Jun 13, 2008)

:lolat: 


zitotczito said:


> http://imageshack.us
> 
> :x
> 
> I am getting tired of waiting for you Florida wussie's to arrive. 1 hour and I am leaving.


That looks alot like where I smoke! :smile:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

A DE herf looks a little more promising right now. It's almost 40 degrees and no snow (yet)


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

LOL! Florida wussie here. And here I was worried if it would be too cold to take off my shirt to smoke on the back porch today! OH, IT'S NOT!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

LOL. That is the greatest picture ever.


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

randomhero1090 said:


> LOL. That is the greatest picture ever.


Oh man, I'm laughing so hard right now I can hardly see to type!

Thanks for the laugh Tim, that's great!

-JT


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

You're only an hour away and I have chairs too, so if you want to snow herf just lemme know. 

We only got about 5 inches here, so that's got to be way better than 8 inches.

-JT


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:biglaugh: :biglaugh: :biglaugh:

That is an awesome pic Tim!
I started lmao when I opened the thread!
Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Awesome pic Tim! We got some ice last night, made things interesting. Hey, I'll prolly be having a smoke tonight around 8 in my basement if ya wanna come down here & join me 8)


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 

HAHAHAHAHA..... That's great!


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHAHAHA, Friggin' hilarious Tim!!! If you'd have called I would have been in one of those chairs buddy.....hilarious


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

Tim that's some dedication, man wish I was there


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

Why thanks guys, glad I could bring a smile to your faces. The pic was before it actually really started to snow so the smoke was not to bad.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

zitotczito said:


> Why thanks guys, glad I could bring a smile to your faces. The pic was before it actually really started to snow so the smoke was not to bad.


 I thought it was photoshopped at first....

We didn't get a flake until this morning...and that's about what we got...less than an inch... :bawling:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

We got about 4" of snow followed by some wonderful ice. I love the snow...but the ice can take a friggin hike.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

How freaking funny.......


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Geez you PA guys are tough. Running shoes and blue jeans. Hell I put on my Carhart's anytime it gets into the 40's. :lol: 

Great photo Tim. 8)


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

riverdog said:


> Geez you PA guys are tough. Running shoes and blue jeans. Hell I put on my Carhart's anytime it gets into the 40's. :lol:
> 
> Great photo Tim. 8)


LOL

I drove up to Michigan just before Christmas for a herf... it was a bit chilly:










Fun.... but chilly (yes, that's negative 5).

-JT


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I DID... have to wear a long sleve shirt today.... with my sandles...


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

:roll: 

Man when this global warming thing is done and the ice age returns, the strong will survive. Us PA boys will be smokin the FL guys cigars and we will be going to museums to look at the human's in their short sleeve shirts and sandals. :biglaugh: :biglaugh: :biglaugh: :biglaugh:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Na..... 


An astaroid will kill us all first..... didn't you read that thread... :lol:


----------

